# sharing the milk bar!



## barnbum (Jul 5, 2009)

Boy, it's hot and I'm so thirsty. Hmm, mama is waaaay over on the other side of the pasture, so maybe I'll just try this spigot. Mmmmm, slurp, slurp, mmmmmmm.







HEY! Mazie! This is MY milk bar--you have your own!






Dang, Mazie, are you really drinking all my lunch? Your mother would never let me taste yours. Aren't you done, yet?






MOM! Make her stop! Swish your tail at her! Give her a little kick! Do something!






Oh, Tucker, don't have a COW! Good grief, I just had a taste. There's plenty more. Baby!






Mazie--there, that convinced him, Mmmmm, slurp, mmmmm. This is goood.

Tucker-Mom, you have got to do something about that girl! Wake up, Mom!






(notice Chloe never moved through the whole scene



)


----------



## Matt73 (Jul 5, 2009)

Soooo Cute!


----------



## maplegum (Jul 5, 2009)

Tucker is really upset isn't he!? He's trying to give his Mum all the signals but she just doesn't care. That is really sweet.


----------



## Miniequine (Jul 5, 2009)

awww.. don't cha just love to watch them?!

They are adoreable



)

~Sandy


----------



## Marty (Jul 6, 2009)

That's funny


----------



## Connie P (Jul 6, 2009)

WAYYY too cute!


----------



## kaykay (Jul 6, 2009)

Way too cute!! We have had several that share the milk bar. Just whatever mare is closest LOL


----------



## shelly (Jul 6, 2009)

:rofl That is just toooo funny!!!! What a great momma and poor Tucker had to wait his turn from his own milkbar!!!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 8, 2009)

Chloe is worth more than her weight in gold. Them kids are so cute! Love Tucker!


----------



## barnbum (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks, Deb. Chloe has got to be one of the most patient (except when somone is messing with her mouth!) horse I've ever met. She's a love for sure. Tucker was her last baby--now she's the only one here whose only job is to keep everyone in good company.



I love all seven--and so far seem to be able to take care of their needs and work them enough in addition to working (though winter will be tough I think). Kennedy is coming today to work Whisper--she's getting a routine ready for our annual Quail Summit visit!


----------



## Jill (Jul 8, 2009)

Too funny!!! This picture caption could also go "Yeah that's right -- I did it... and Ima do it again!"


----------



## miniwhinny (Jul 8, 2009)

Not only are the pictures adorable but your comments have me in stitches


----------



## barnbum (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a friend who is bugging (suggesting?) me to write children's horse stories (when I retire!) with my photos. I was looking for what I had played around with already, so had to find this post. Thought I'd bump it to give someone a giggle.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Aug 18, 2010)

what a great mom!!!! cute pictures - love the narrating too LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 18, 2010)

Dont you just love those wonderfully patient mares





Not sure poor Tucker is too happy about his Momma being so easy going LOL!!

Great pictures!

Anna


----------



## Gini (Aug 21, 2010)

Karla

They are so cute!!! Tucker seems so exasperated, and Maize is just a lovin it!


----------

